# uk family permit for a brother in law of a EEA



## rvaloriani (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello everyone am here hoping to get some help because i really need it!! 
basicly this is my case, i used to live in london for about 8 years illegally or more my dad took me with him when i was 10years old he went to work and make money like every latin person does .. then he left me in london and he came back to bolivia, am from bolivia i hold a bolivian passport and am here in bolivia right now because wen i turn 18 i decided to come back to my country and then travel back to london with a visa or something that allows me to stay, i have a sister married to an italian guy in london she was the person who took care of me after my dad left me she still has a visa for 5 years but i had read alot and i think i can apply for a family permit since my brother in law is an EEA and since i came to bolivia i depend on my sister financially she sent me money every month and we talk online every day i know i can apply for a family permit as an exteded family but am not sure about what i need 
this is what i hve-


a copy of the EEA national's passport or identity card, endorsed by the EEA national's embassy
a letter from the EEA national, declaring that you are travelling with them or are joining them in the UK.
tenency agreement 
bank stament 
National Insurance contributions letter of my brother in law
few photos with my sister 
my sister bank statement she studying right now so she doesnt get much money
and my brother in law is self employment 
receipt of all the montly money they sent me 
am 21 years old now i been in bolivia for 3 years depending on her and right now am getting depressed because i live alone i never heard of my dad or my mum again i really need to go back if you can help me i will be so thnksfull for life with you  please if i didnt explain anything properly feel free to ask me


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


rvaloriani said:


> Hello everyone am here hoping to get some help because i really need it!!
> basicly this is my case, i used to live in london for about 8 years illegally or more my dad took me with him when i was 10years old he went to work and make money like every latin person does .. then he left me in london and he came back to bolivia, am from bolivia i hold a bolivian passport and am here in bolivia right now because wen i turn 18 i decided to come back to my country and then travel back to london with a visa or something that allows me to stay, i have a sister married to an italian guy in london she was the person who took care of me after my dad left me she still has a visa for 5 years but i had read alot and i think i can apply for a family permit since my brother in law is an EEA and since i came to bolivia i depend on my sister financially she sent me money every month and we talk online every day i know i can apply for a family permit as an exteded family but am not sure about what i need
> this is what i hve-
> 
> ...


You have listed pretty much all the basic documents that you will need to support this type of application. 

However, they key in this application is to demonstrate that you are dependent of your brother's in law financial support.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## rvaloriani (Aug 26, 2013)

thnks


----------



## rvaloriani (Aug 26, 2013)

anyone know how long this takes ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

While normal EEA family permit is issued fairly promptly (statistics for applications in Bolivia say around 3 weeks to 2 months), your case will attract extra scrutiny and Home Office are allowed under EU rules to conduct extensive checks, so it can take much longer, say 3-6 months.


----------



## rvaloriani (Aug 26, 2013)

Joppa said:


> While normal EEA family permit is issued fairly promptly (statistics for applications in Bolivia say around 3 weeks to 2 months), your case will attract extra scrutiny and Home Office are allowed under EU rules to conduct extensive checks, so it can take much longer, say 3-6 months.


hey thnks 
What if i ask them to take my case as a priority, to have my case be check the quickest possible because we fear for any psychological illness such as depression * i knw am overreacting abit but i need to go back i feel very bad or any other way i could ask them to reply back to my application as a priority case


----------



## rvaloriani (Aug 26, 2013)

i found this information at the ukba website 
This page tells you the rules an applicant must meet to be issued with a European Economic 
Area (EEA) family permit as an extended family member of an EEA national. 
Relatives of an EEA national exercising, or intending to exercise free movement rights in the 
UK who are not direct family members may qualify as an extended family member. Non EEA 
national extended family members of EEA nationals do not have an automatic right of entry 
into the UK. To qualify, an applicant must show how they meet the conditions of regulation 8 
of the Immigration (EEA) Regulations 2006 (the regulations). The EEA national family 
member must be living in the UK in line with the regulations or intending to travel to the UK 
and live in line with the regulations within six months and the applicant must be joining or 
accompanying them. 

An applicant must show that they are a relative of an EEA national, their spouse or civil 
partner, and:
 Were living in the country in which the EEA national also lived before the EEA national 
came to the UK, is dependent on them or a member of their household in that country 
is accompanying or joining the EEA national in the UK, and continues to be dependent 
on the EEA national or their partner or a member of their household.
 Needs, on serious health grounds, strict personal care which must be provided by the 
EEA national, spouse or their civil partner. For example, where the applicant is totally 
dependent on their EEA national family member or their spouse or civil partner for 
basic everyday care like helping with personal hygiene, or preparing meals.
 They meet the requirements in the Immigration Rules (other than those relating to 
entry clearance) for indefinite leave to enter or remain as a dependent relative of the 
EEA national, were the EEA national someone living and settled in the UK. Or
 They are a partner of the EEA national, but not a spouse or civil partner, and in a 
durable relationship with the EEA national. More information on assessing whether a 
partnership is durable is available 


also i found this in this different website 
There is a core definition under Article 2 of “family member“, which includes spouses, descendents (of EU and of non-EU partner) who are dependent or under 21, and dependent ascendants (again of either the EU or non-EU family member). This includes civil partnerships, if the visa-issuing country recognizes these relationships. People in this category people have the simple life because they have easily documented relationships. They can plonk down their certificate (wedding or birth), and must be issued the visa quickly.

i dnt want to waste my 1 credit chance i have of applying so i wanna be sure on which to apply and will be quickest way to go back i need my sister she is like a mum and dad for me she cooks for me alot of thing like take care of me when i feel sick u knw wat i mean, someone who support me a lot !


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

So how do you see the situation. Do you think you qualify for EEA family permit?


----------



## rvaloriani (Aug 26, 2013)

Joppa said:


> So how do you see the situation. Do you think you qualify for EEA family permit?


i think i do, i been doing my research for about 2 years or more and i wanted to makesure everything is ok that am not missin out anything, this why i came here to share my case with you guys and get your opinion or your help..eace:


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh well, you know more about it then so best of luck! You do waste our time.


----------



## rvaloriani (Aug 26, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Oh well, you know more about it then so best of luck! You do waste our time.


thank you !!
sorry about that joppa  i do know alot but not everything and you know is always good to have you guys here to help us with any doubt ! u guys were very hepful thank you very much.! and yess any helpful informationg still welcome here and i hope anyone with this type of situation can come here and read this blog.

i will update you guys when i get my answer to my case !

:wave:


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Your post says you were originally an illegal immigrant in UK, then went back to Bolivia when you were 18yrs old, and now you are turned 21 yrs, and expecting to be supported by your brother-in-law!.
As you are no longer classed as a child under 18yrs, and you are not a child of either your brother-in-law, or your sister, then the only way you could apply for a visa is as an independent person.
You would have to have a skill which is desired (highly skilled) by the UK, which no other Uk born person could do.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


fergie said:


> Your post says you were originally an illegal immigrant in UK, then went back to Bolivia when you were 18yrs old, and now you are turned 21 yrs, and expecting to be supported by your brother-in-law!.
> As you are no longer classed as a child under 18yrs, and you are not a child of either your brother-in-law, or your sister, then the only way you could apply for a visa is as an independent person.
> You would have to have a skill which is desired (highly skilled) by the UK, which no other Uk born person could do.


Your statement isn't necessary accurate because under EU regulations, OP has a slim chance to enter UK. 

However, he will need a practicing Lawyer to help him.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## rvaloriani (Aug 26, 2013)

hey guys here is a few paragraph of the ukba website to clarify the last 2 post 
am not saying you guys are wrong but i think am not applying for a visa is a family permit and is not only for under 18yrs old child, you can apply too if you are a over 18 person as well and since i been doing my own research i dont think i need a lawyer even if i need one i wont be able to afford it so am doing this on my own so please dnt kill my hopes no yet 



If you are not the EEA national's spouse, civil partner, or child or grandchild under 21, you must provide evidence that you are dependent on them or have lived as part of their household.


Who can apply for an EEA family permit? The EEA family permit is for non EEA family 
members of EEA nationals. The Free 
Movement of Persons Directive 
(2004/38/EC) defines direct family members 
of an EEA national as their spouse, civil 
partner, child under 21 or dependent 
children over 21 and dependent direct 
relatives in the ascending line. Other 
dependent family members outside of this 
list and durable partners of an EEA national 
may apply for an EEA family permit as 
extended family members. EEA family 
permits can be issued to non EEA family 
members of a British national who has lived 
and worked in another EEA member state 
and is returning to live in the UK
2.4 Extended family members 
Regulation 8 of the 2006 Regulations covers extended family members (for example,
brothers, sisters, aunts and cousins). It also covers direct family members (such as 
parents or children over the age of 21) who have failed to provide evidence of financial 
dependency.
You Was living as part of the EEA nationals household in an EEA state before
the EEA national came to the United Kingdom or
Is living as part of the EEA national‟s household in the United Kingdom; or
Has joined the EEA national in the UK and continues to be dependent on 
the EEA national or his/her spouse (see section 2.3.2); or
Strictly requires personal care from the EEA national on serious health 
grounds; or
Can prove that s/he is in a durable relationship with the EEA national²
¹Note: there is no dependency test for persons who can show that they have lived under the same roof as 
the EEA national before coming to the UK.
‘Extended family members’ meaning:
more distant family members of the EEA national or of his spouse / civil partner who 
can demonstrate that they are dependant partners where there is no marriage or civil partnership but they can show that they 
are in a „durable relationship‟ with the EEA national. See section below which provides more information.
5.1.2 Dependency In determining if a family member or extended family member is dependent
(i.e. financially dependent) on the relevant EEA national for the purposes of the EEA 
Regulations:Financial dependency should be interpreted as meaning that the person needs


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I am closing this thread as you are just showing off your research and not heeding our advice.
Good luck and good bye!


----------

